# Why do y'all shoot small-bore rifles at coyotes?



## bigoledude (Aug 25, 2007)

Our climate here in SE Louisiana actually drops to freezing about every few years. I guess this is why the pelts never look nice like y'alls do. I certainly wish there was a market for these pelts.

The rabbit hunters are about out of business because no one is shooting coyotes. I'm gonna start shooting them as soon as I finish building the home made e-caller SDHandgunner developed.

Here's the question; If y'all weren't selling the pelts, what rifle would you use for shooting coyotes out to about 250 yards max.

I just bought a new .270wsm to shoot 'em with. Whadda-ya-think? It's gonna be my deer, hog and coyote rifle.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The dedicated varmint hunters use dedicated varmint rigs but make no mistake. There are TONS of coyotes that get shot here every year with 'ol betsy the deer rifle. The 270 wizzum will work just fine, with any ammo you choose to use.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like you've got your problem solved. One gun to do it all.

I shoot a 243 for deer and used to use it for coyotes. I was pretty happy with its performance. This summer I had some extra money coming in so I bought a Weatherby Vanguard 223. I hope to find it a little easier on fur.

Since you are hunting for control reasons and not fur, I think your gun will work just fine. Good luck and take lots of pictures!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd say you can never have to many guns. I personally shoot coyotes with a 22-250 I am very comfortable with that gun. And I think that is the biggest thing you can look for. I have several calibers of guns and shoot coyotes with any of them but if I am trying to save furs my 22-250 is all I need :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

I like my .243 NEF for shooting coyotes and deer.......
Perfect little, but heavy gun for that size game.....
3-10 power scope.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If your not going to save fur your new rifle will do just fine. The only reason I can think of for something smaller is to hold down how far your muzzle blast carries. If you want to move down the road just a short ways and call you may be more successful with a caliber that doesn't have as much muzzle blast (noise). But then those critters hear so good that perhaps makes no difference either. 
If you one else is hunting and you make an ecaller your going to have a very good time. Up here every Tom, Dick, and Harry blows a call. After half a dozen other people have thrown lead at them you get them early, during times of hunger, or challenge them during breeding season for best results.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I shoot a .223 for most of my Varminting needs for a couple reasons. It seems to provide what I am after, is quite accurate, and a pure pleasure to shoot during extended shooting sessions. Then there is the issue of ecconomy in that it costs a lot less to shoot a .223 than some of the larger calibers.

I guess if all I had in my hand was my Deer Rifle when a Coyote happened by, I would use it no questions asked. I too used to use a .243 for both Coyotes and Whitetail Deer with two different loads with good results.

To me the main thing is this, get out and shoot some Coyotes. If it is something you get addicted to (like a lot of us) at a later date if the mood strikes you you can get a dedicated Coyote Rifle. Until then use what you have and are comfortable with.

Larry


----------

